# Hatfield&McCoy-History Channel



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thought this mini -series was great.Many big names in the principle rolls. Having grown up in WVa not far from where it took place, I could relate to much of it and several locations. I attended school with many Hatfields and McCoys. The Tug River which they were constantly crossing back and forth into Ky. and WVa ran behind my house. Anyone watch the show? Kind of brutal at times but pretty well represented.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Great show! Feel like they rushed the ending though


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I never liked to watch Kevin Kosner.But I really enjoyed watching him in the 3 episodes of this. Like the other poster I grew up on the Tug in Mingo W.Va./Martin Ky. Countys and seems this ran close to what we were always told about the families. About the only blood connection I have to them is Jim Vance shows as being the son of my 4th great grandfather (my grandmothers blood) also several on my grandmother's line married into Hatfield Blood.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I really enjoyed it and will probably get the Blu-ray!
The series seems to run very true to exactly what happened...I can't believe it went on so long...did it seem that Ran'l McCoy was suffering from PTSD after the war and that's what started the whole feud???


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

a guy named harold collins grew up in mayville and pikeville near rt 57.,and was telling me the history behind it. he told me if they were swimmin in the river and the staties got after them for drinking they would run across the bridge to kentucky side so the staties could not come over.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought the show was great I could watch shows like this all the time, My only problem with it was at the end were they showed the pictures, I couldnt read the captions fast enough lol. but thats more of a personal problem lol


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Bluebuster6912 said:


> I thought the show was great I could watch shows like this all the time, My only problem with it was at the end were they showed the pictures, I couldnt read the captions fast enough lol. but thats more of a personal problem lol


I couldnt read them either you would of had to been a speed reader to catch it


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bluebuster6912 said:


> I thought the show was great I could watch shows like this all the time, My only problem with it was at the end were they showed the pictures, I couldnt read the captions fast enough lol. but thats more of a personal problem lol


Yeah, fortunately I had taped them on DVR and could run them back and forth. Strangest one was "Cap'n" Hatfield(with the clouded eye) became a LAWYER(must not have been very good at it, he later became a Dep. Sheriff!)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Slatebar said:


> I never liked to watch Kevin Kosner.But I really enjoyed watching him in the 3 episodes of this. Like the other poster I grew up on the Tug in Mingo W.Va./Martin Ky. Countys and seems this ran close to what we were always told about the families.


I used to catch suckers, chubs, and "redeyes"(rock bass) out of Tug River. Killed many copperheads in/near the water during "Dog Days"(mid july thru august) when the hills got parched and the snakes went to the streams. Can't believe I never got bit!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Family all from Boone county and I remembered the story well. My wife was all into the show and started getting irratated at my commentary and historical insight. She calls me a "******* Historian" She got flat out mad when I started to tell her where the term ******* came from  

Great show, well written, and well acted.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Intimidator said:


> I really enjoyed it and will probably get the Blu-ray!
> The series seems to run very true to exactly what happened...I can't believe it went on so long...did it seem that Ran'l McCoy was suffering from PTSD after the war and that's what started the whole feud???


I loved the show too. When I first saw the advertisements for it I was hoping for more of a documentary kind of show. I never read that much about the feud, so as I was watching I couldn't help but wonder how historically accurate it was. I know there's the whole "artistic license" thing in movies around real events. I take it most of the things were factual, though? 

As far as what started the feud..... I think it was more of Hatfield being a deserter, and the fact that McCoy spent time in a prison camp While Hatfield was out living his normal life. Based on the movie I'd say it was McCoy who actually started the feud. Although I can understand McCoy's anger towards Hatfield for deserting during a battle. 

Great show, that's for sure.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah the end was too fast. As they showed a picture and caption I tried to think of the person in the show, but it went on to the next, couldn't keep up.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm with ya. Had to rewind several times to read it.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well cool series,But!!! Not to much truth! How do I know. THe McCoys and Hatfields are my relatives. Mostly McCoys but there are a few Hatfields in there. LOL My Dad is the McCoy side. Now my mom is from the Pikeville Prestonsburg Ky. Area where it took place. Some of both sides still take it real serious. But most have just started meeting for a reunion in Kentucky every year. Been there a few times. Attacks a lot of tourists too. I was even thrown out of a Hatfield Restaurant when I was in my 20's there because my name was McCoy along with a pretty serious threat.LOL The real fighting started after years of dislike but because of a stolen pig and a wedding and some hangings. LOL But maybe they'll include it later. Big feud but not as many killings that they like to assume. But enjoy, I've heard it all to many times.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Have not watched it yet, have it on DVR. My mother is from the Pikeville/Pburg area as well, said we have some relations but don't remember which side. Love that area, beautiful country and some of the best people you would ever want to meet. Have not been down for a couple years though, have to remedy that real soon.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Great show!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought it was a pretty good show. Would've liked to seen a little more of how things turned out like they did for some of the key players though. And the text under the pictures at the end? fuggettabout it. Way to fast for me. Other than that, well done.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

yep, good show. We really enjoyed it. Agree about the ending.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Haven't got to watch it yet it is on my DVR, waiting on a rainy day (like tomorrow! lol) I am a history buff anything to do with wars/military/old westerns is right up my alley for learning about.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Hope to watch it over this weekend. Sounds like its worth spending the time.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I recorded it and caught bits and peices of it as my dad was watching, his family is from wva also and said we are related to the hatfeilds in some way.... idk if hes right or not but plan on watching the series here soon....looks great


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought it was a great show I'll watch it again


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i heard it was all over a hog that wandered onto the property and was claimed and kept as theirs.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> i heard it was all over a hog that wandered onto the property and was claimed and kept as theirs.


It actually was about two hogs whole were stolen for a Hatfield-McCoy wedding. And while enjoying the meat one said how good it was and the other said it should be it's your hogs. Then a fight broke up a party, and later that night they hung some boys. Not a bright part of my heritage but it is what happened. The real version is shown on public tv a few times a year. And i have been asked if i see it to post times here and I will. But remember All tv shows even the documentary's take some privileges. This one took a lot! But makes better viewing. Also the records are recorded and can be seen by goggling I believe.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is a post from the encyclopedia which is real close to what I know and should be accurate but with out the drama. Also on a side note. My grandparents had a place Between paintsville and Pburg. 3 mountains and all the valley.s between which I loved. All gone now that their dead. My Grandmother was a full Cherokee and Pap was half. His grandparents before him aquired the land for 2 hogs, a shotgun and some ammo. His 13 kids fought until some who wanted cash stripped the wood and coal and finnaly sold it.

Thats my sad story. But here is the link and as you can see all is not forgotten. And why.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

I have a lot of history from Pike County. This is where my family is from, and where I was raised. Nancy McCoy was my I think 3 or 4 time great aunt, without looking at tree. Also a grandfather that was deputy during that time that was shot during a shootout with the clans. Supposedly from what I remember the story from my Grandmother it was accidental??? Also have a .32 S&W long that belonged to one of the Nancy's sons. Great stories here. Bill Staton,Jim Vance was the catalyst of a lot problems between the families. Just FYI.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i agree with the OP, the ending felt rushed and not very clear about the turnout...but all in all, it was a great mini-series about a rivalry i never knew about until last week.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

The thing I find most amazing is the amount of people from or knows people from the area thats on here. It's not a large city and frome quite the back woods. I have always loved it there.Not use to any body except family talking about it. I guess it is a small world.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

I was raised in Kimper, south eastern part of Pike County. Justa short jog from Blackberry. I think they still fight chickens up on Blackberry last I heard,lol.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

ive never really been out in the 'real sticks'....only thing ive ever seen from around there was the documentary "wonderful world of the whites". wasnt that boone county? those people had problems.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

There used to be a foreman out at work who was a descendant of the Hatfields- Denver Hatfield. He was a good man, very understanding and kindly. 
He once told me a story about how a young man of one of the two families was killed while fishing. He'd fallen asleep on the bank and gruesomely had his head stomped. I wonder if anyone here has heard this account? 
Denver wasn't kidding when he told me about it, but maybe it was a story told to create hatred within his family? 

If so, it didn't work with Denver.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

the show said the feud 'officially' got squashed in 2003. thats pretty crazy.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

gerb said:


> ive never really been out in the 'real sticks'....only thing ive ever seen from around there was the documentary "wonderful world of the whites". wasnt that boone county? those people had problems.


_The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia_. 

Yes that was Boone County. Having problems is an understatement! haha. Those people sure do live a different kind of lifestyle huh? I don't know what is worse... the fact that they live like that, or the fact that I was entertained by it enough to watch it again...

If I remember correctly, I'm pretty sure the White family is closely related to either the Hatfield's or the McCoy's.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

DVR'd it and watched it tonight. Turned it off and deleted all episodes after watching minutes of it.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

OSUdaddy said:


> DVR'd it and watched E1 tonight. Turned it off and deleted all episodes after watching minutes of it.


I haven't seen it as I don't have cable or satellite. what was it that turned you off , Daddy?


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

boatnut said:


> I haven't seen it as I don't have cable or satellite. what was it that turned you off , Daddy?



Too Hollywood.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

OSUdaddy said:


> Too Hollywood.


can you elaborate? nothing like brevity....


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well finally made my self watch it. The first time i tried I turned it in less than 20 minutes also. It was slow and not interesting. But i watched the whole thing now. It was like most mini series. Dragged out with enough facts to keep you interested and enough hollywood to add drama. But it was ok i guess. It was not a documentary but a movie. So thats expected. Wouldnt set through it again though.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

lordofthepunks said:


> can you elaborate? nothing like brevity....


Maybe I can help...It opens up with 57-year-old Kevin Costner doing somersaults through the Civl War trenches, single-handedly fighting off the Union Army with a bag full of pistols.

Other than that, it is largely cast with people who could just as easily be in the latest sexy vampire drama--a bunch of pretty boys and girls playing hillbillies with perfect white teeth.

My biggest problem with it is that these are really unlikable people doing a lot of crappy things for really stupid reasons. There is just no reason to care about any of them.

I usually love historical dramas like HBO's Deadwood and Boardwalk Empire, but this just never did it for me.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> Maybe I can help...It opens up with 57-year-old Kevin Costner doing somersaults through the Civl War trenches, single-handedly fighting off the Union Army with a bag full of pistols.
> 
> Other than that, it is largely cast with people who could just as easily be in the latest sexy vampire drama--a bunch of pretty boys and girls playing hillbillies with perfect white teeth.
> 
> ...


would you rather look at a bunch of ugly people with rotten teeth on your telivision? i saw the "wild and wonderful whites of west viginia" and that group of losers is not what i want to watch in a movie.

i watched the miniseries last night, in its entirety, i cant figure out what there is to complain about. they told the story, with quality actors and it was entertaining.

although i agree about the end, i had to rewind serveral times to get all the info.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Everyone at work has been talking about it, definitely gonna have to check it out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

lordofthepunks said:


> would you rather look at a bunch of ugly people with rotten teeth on your telivision? i saw the "wild and wonderful whites of west viginia" and that group of losers is not what i want to watch in a movie.
> 
> i watched the miniseries last night, in its entirety, i cant figure out what there is to complain about. they told the story, with quality actors and it was entertaining.
> 
> although i agree about the end, i had to rewind serveral times to get all the info.


Hey, you asked for a more elaborate critique, and I gave it. Like I said, my biggest problem was there was no reason to care at all about the characters. They were all a bunch of ignorant, bloodthirsty hicks bascially fighting a backwoods gang war. That kind of story works if there is some sort of charsima surrounding the main characters, but I didn't even get that.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Hey, you asked for a more elaborate critique, and I gave it. Like I said, my biggest problem was there was no reason to care at all about the characters. They were all a bunch of ignorant, bloodthirsty hicks bascially fighting a backwoods gang war. That kind of story works if there is some sort of charsima surrounding the main characters, but I didn't even get that.


Really in these days of hardly no self respect, or honor, I don't doubt your the only one who don't get it. I know a lot of back woods people. Proud good people. Who would make a lot of city dwellers look bad. Yes this was back in the time of little education and dentistry or much of any thing. My Grand father sat with pliers and pulled his own teeth. Not much like that there these days and they are as modern as use. But still, I have seen people in big citys here with no teeth, no bathing, druggys and alcoholics,Low lifes I wouldn't want to know or be associated with. And you are running them down? LOL You read to much Bull!
LOL


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh yeah, One thing you should know about hillbillys. They do get old but they never stop fighting for their beliefs. They would and have killed to protect and defend them. None of this city stuff of "I dont care" or "what ever" I respect a man that stands for what they belief in, Because if not they stand for nothing!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey, I'm not running down Appalachia or hillbillys. I've got hillbillys in my past going all the way back to the Whiskey Rebellion. I just didn't like this movie all that much. Is that okay? These people weren't standing up for crap. It was all a bunch of senseless murder over family pride. And from what I could see in the movie, they didn't have all that much to be proud over. I'm sure most of the people who lived around them thought they were idiots too.

My father's side of the family is Croats and Serbs. They've been killing each other off and on for 500 years for no good reason.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> Hey, you asked for a more elaborate critique, and I gave it. Like I said, my biggest problem was there was no reason to care at all about the characters. They were all a bunch of ignorant, bloodthirsty hicks bascially fighting a backwoods gang war. That kind of story works if there is some sort of charsima surrounding the main characters, but I didn't even get that.


i understand where you are coming from. they were like the first "Bloods and crypts" 

my wife said the same thing, there wasnt anyone to root for. just two sides who were both wrong. although, if i had to site with any one side, it would have been the hatfields. that ellison hatfield murder was downright b.s. 26 stab wounds and then shot, i would have wanted revenge too, back then you could get away with it.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hate to see when you do!
"They were all a bunch of ignorant, bloodthirsty hicks bascially fighting a backwoods gang war. "

Not taking it personally. Just said what i thought. Our modern intelligent society really bites too! Personally some of the best people I know can't read or write good. But good hard working, Christian Americans. And I take offence when people look down on them. I know we have had some people on here. That was english handicapped. I use to watch them get rode and run off for it. Not these days. Proud to say I will try to help those. Even if i can't make them look and sound like us. LOL
Really Just wanted to remind people we all have flaws that can be looked down on.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

When I said "they," I was referring to the people portrayed in this movie, not Appalachia in general. In fact, if I really felt a strong connection to that area, I'd probably be really pissed off about the way they were protrayed if I felt it was unjust because it portrayed them as ignorant bloodthirsty hillbillys. 

A lot of the best of American culture came out of Appalachia...some of it might even be attributable to relatives of these clans.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Jeez..............chill out folks. It is only reviews of a tv series.


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

Was a good series, but why did they film it in Romania. Could have done W. Va. economy a little bit of good. Probably saved a bunch on labor for extras and such, plus taxes for filmning over there.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

There were many feuds in those hills over the years. This is a link to Bloody Breathitt County

Breathitt County Tidbits.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Some interesting facts:
The "Hill People", "Hillbillies", "Appalachians", "Ozark People", Etc are a group of largely Scotish/Irish decent who settled in these areas in the 18th Century.
The lives of these people revolved around FAMILY (protect thy own), GOD (an eye for an eye), and living off the land!
Prior to the Civil War they lived like most of the rest of the country, after the Civil War the areas in which they lived were slow to adapt to the technological and social changes that took place in the rest of the country!
During the period between the 1930's thru the 1950's a mass migration of these people took place along "THE HILLBILLY HIGHWAY" as they moved NORTH to find Manufacturing jobs and settle in the areas which we call home. 
I'm sure most of us that are originally from this area, have relatives that were "Hill People"!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Eh? It was good but did'nt like the Hollywood crap stuck in there.

To me, not worth watching it a second time. But that my opinion.

Nik,


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

I missed it over memorial day I still wanna see it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I worked with a Hillbillie he said they teached him the 3R's reedin riten road to Akron when hes in school. Great guy showed me how to sharpen a nife sooos you could shave wit. He always talked about family and his grammas cookin. The first time I ever ate biscuit and gravy was with him great stuff. He was from a coal holler outside Logan WVa


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Some interesting facts:
> The "Hill People", "Hillbillies", "Appalachians", "Ozark People", Etc are a group of largely Scotish/Irish decent who settled in these areas in the 18th Century.


Many of the old folk songs were originally from the UK, but usually the words were changed. OTOH the banjo came from Africa.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Finally got around to finishing it last night. Not bad, not great but not bad for what it was. Entertainment is seldom factual in all aspects. Anyone watching a mini series or any other series (and usually any other form of movie or made for tv movie) that is looking for 100% historical accuracy will end up dissapointed. Take it for what it is and relax a little.

On a side note I did speak with my mother and she confirmed that my family has some relations to the Hatfields, not sure what exactly but she says it is there. Thinkin bout changin my name to Devil Anse.....


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

scallop said:


> Entertainment is seldom factual in all aspects. Anyone watching a mini series or any other series (and usually any other form of movie or made for tv movie) that is looking for 100% historical accuracy will end up dissapointed. Take it for what it is and relax a little.
> 
> 
> I agree...for a group of people that lived off the land and hunted for most of their meat...they sure missed alot of shots during the battles...The only GOOD shooter was Cap' who only had 1 eye!!!LOL


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

My grandfather had us tied back to a cousin of the Anse Clan. I liked the series. It hit on some of the highlights of the feud but there was a lot more to this feud than the highlights they showed. All in all, captured some of the more historic points. I personally would have rather seen them incorporate the language from that period. It was just too modern for me.

None the less, I'd watch it again. Proud to be a Hatfield before the series and still proud after it.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I thought it was pretty cool. My dad got some book down in WV on the Hatfields and McCoys and couldn't put it down. I don't do much reading. Anyway watching it for me I thought it was very interesting.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I liked it, only thing I have to say is I agree with CrappieNymph. I wish it was in period language and a bit more detail rather than just the quick summary of what happened in movie form.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Some of you may know better...but I looked up a few old pics and Cap seemed to have two normal eyes. I wonder if that whole deal with his eye was made up for the movie.

Also, agreed with an earlier post, not sure why it was filmed in Romania????

Lastly, my wife and I commented that the whole deal seemed like gang warfare. This was no different than two inner city gangs going at it. SAME THING!!


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

My wife's great X3 uncle was Devil Hatfield. Her family came from that area. Hatfield and Byrds.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone who enjoyed the show and wants to see a bit more of the lifestyle and history in that part of the country(yet a few years later), can rent the movie MATEWAN. It took place approx in the 1920s and is about the tremendous coal mining boom in that region and the organization of the miner's union. The movie is hard to find but the larger video stores should have it. Also, some gorey scenes but not too bad. Wikipedia has the storyline.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

C.J., I recorded the whole thing and didn't watch it. Then it was played again in whole. There was a one hour documentary before the mini series. Taking the documentary into account, the movie was right on with not as much Hollywood as one may expect from Costner. 
I found it to be entertaining but very sad. So many misunderstandings and too many over reactions. James Vance seemed to really be the one that started the bloodshed. 
Now, with that said, just looking at some of these post, one can see how easy it can be to be drawn into a feud...lol
I think I still have it recorded on my DVR, so if you want to know any of the history that was flashed at the end, drop me a PM and I'll see if I can find it and pause the recording to be able to read it.
John


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i dont know the actual historical facts, but another thing that had me wondering in the series---if they hated each other so much, why in the world were they always at the same social functions??? it seemed like every gathering they showed, it was just a bunch of hatfields, and a bunch of mccoys. at least thats how the series portrayed it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Just watched the last part on Lifetime. I need to watch the beginning ....


----------



## Bowhunter74201 (Jun 6, 2012)

just watched all 3 episodes this weekend on the dvr. really enjoyed it. great story with some great actors. i could hardly tell uncle whats-his-name was tom berenger.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bowhunter74201 said:


> just watched all 3 episodes this weekend on the dvr. really enjoyed it. great story with some great actors. i could hardly tell uncle whats-his-name was tom berenger.


I missed that one completely!


----------

